# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  E.Tricolor Photos WANTED

## Billy Oscar Burrows

Hi,
Just like to ask if anybody who has pictures of their _E.Tricolor_ frogs, if you would like to post them to this thread so we have a thread  specifically for these beautiful frogs.
Thanks,
Williamb4

----------


## Lynn

Hi Williamb4, ( Sorry I don't if I should call you Billy or williamb4 )

This is a favorite site of mine. The photography is wonderful! I enjoy reading the dart frog information as the author adds very practical day-to-day experiences regarding their care. It helps me, personally, to anticipate their needs.

E. tricolor

I'm wondering........ if you were to contact them if they would be willing to share some of their great photos? Can't hurt to ask. 

Note: within the link above: 2 interesting _pearls_ :
1-the food recipe they use  for tads
2-they add paprika to the dusted feeders to enhance their color 

Lynn   :Butterfly:

----------


## Strider18

Thanks for posting Lynn. All of those frogs are beatiful!

----------


## Ryan

I have pics of E.anthonyi if that would work

----------


## Carlos

> ...This is a favorite site of mine. The photography is wonderful! I enjoy reading the dart frog information as the author adds very practical day-to-day experiences regarding their care. It helps me, personally, to anticipate their needs. E. tricolor...


Thanks for link Lynn  :Smile:  !

----------

